# Logan Clutch  spring question



## joebiplane (Oct 23, 2013)

hey guys,
i am rebuilding a logan 825 ( Cabinet w/ underdrive  version of an 820).
My clutch doesnt work and Upon disassembly  i cannot find any spring that would be required to allow the clutch to engage or dissengage  when the clutch knob is truned to allow the clutch to do it's job.
Looking through the Logan purchased " Operators instruction Parts list for model 825  and 845  I note that the pages are not numbered but in the top right corner is  marked   O-4
on the upper left of that page there is a drawing  of the clutch  labled LA-54 at the top of the pageshowing  a part number  LA-238 that is called a spring and it requires two such springs that would be smaller in diameter than the springs on a ball point pen.  There are three holes at the location, one of which has a drive pin in the shaft but no springs...just wmpty hole about 3/16" deep.
On the next  page 9 with O-6 in the upper right corner   and labled LA-54-2 worm & clutch assembly is an exploded drawing of the entire clutch worm  assembly   which shows a spring labled LA-519 that is located IN THE DRAWING in the center of the shaft assy.  but may not be where it actually resides during use...but may in fact reside inside the clutch disks and actually be the tension necessary for the clutch to work.

long story short.... What am I missing and what is the part number

My lathe is an 825,   serial Number 43469 ( older version)  anyone able to help would be much appreciated
Joe


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 23, 2013)

Joe, I wish you would have posted pics of your clutch assembly.  I'm sitting here trying to remember what the Logan clutches look like and I'm drawing a blank.  I remember the little drive pin and a spring...but it seems like the spring was larger than you're describing.  In any event, the spring is there to disengage the clutch. I would think if it doesn't engage, you have other problems. If you assemble it on the bench and play around with it, I'm sure you'll figure it out.

Chuck


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 23, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> Joe, I wish you would have posted pics of your clutch assembly
> 
> Chuck,
> thanks for the response.   i have been fooling with it and the pin you speak of is there but no spring.  the spring shown on the exploded view looks like it is larger and would have the stregnth to add the tension that would likely be needed.   I'll take photos tomorrow...can't get real close up shots with my Iphone
> ...


----------

